
Show HN: Team Leaderboard – Slack Reactions Leaderboard for Your Slack Team - jakedahn
https://www.teamleaderboard.us
======
jakedahn
I just finished up the first version of a side project I have been working on
and I'm looking for any feedback, please let me know if you have any positive
or critical thoughts :)

------
plainspace
[http://jessicake.us/](http://jessicake.us/) FTW. Quality work. Looking
forward to seeing how people use this.

